# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  8elo voi8ia sxetika me to awmn

## yugo007

meno iraklio kai oi sidetagmenes mou einai dilomenes sto site! 8elo na sinde8o sto diktio awmn, alla oso kai na to prospa8o dn katalaveno parapola ..! Dipla mou akrivos stin dipla polikatikia (!) exei o panick kerea ..! Prepi na anevaso kai ego kerea gia na mporo na sinde8o i mporo apla me mia karta asirmati na perno sima apo ton panick ? Mporo na sikoso kerea alla dn ksero to sinoliko kostos kai to pos mporo na katevaso kalodio apo tin taratsa ston proto orofo pou meno! As me diafotisei kapios .. Ego 8elo amesa na simetexo sto diktio ... exo na miraso kai dsl .. kerea mporo na anevaso apo mesa dekemvri kai meta ...! 8a i8ela omos kapios pio empiros na mou pei to kostos tis kereas gia 5ghz (oso to dinaton ligotera paidia .. )! euxaristo ek ton proteron!

----------


## jungle traveller

πρωτα απο ολα δηλωσου στην wind (http://www.wind.awmn.net) ενα εχεις δηλωθει πες μας την id σου.δευτερον αμα μπορεις για ευκολια σου διαβασε το quickstart στην αρχη της σελιδας http://www.awmn.net γιατι αλλιως δεν θα μπορεσουμε ουτε εμεις να σε βοηθησουμε.

Τωρα οσων αφορα το link σε a ειναι λιγο δυσκολο γιατι το a(5ghz) το χρησιμοποιουμε σε bb λινκ με λιγα λογια για να εχεις λινκ σε 5ghz θα πρεπει να βγαλεις 2.(τουλαχιστον ετσι θα βρεις καποιον να βγαλεις σε 5ghz).Αλλιος υπαρχει η λυση του πελατη που ειναι σε πρωτοκολο b (2,4ghz).

link που θα σου χρειαστουν:

http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf

----------


## yugo007

ok, ean me kaliptei to b dn exo provlima ..! alla einai ipoxreotiki i kerea ? to kostos peripou dn mou aneferes !

----------


## JollyRoger

> ok, ean me kaliptei to b dn exo provlima ..! alla einai ipoxreotiki i kerea ? to kostos peripou dn mou aneferes !


κατ'αρχην θα ήταν ευγενικό εφού σου γράφει στα ελληνικά, να απαντήσεις κι εσύ αντίστοιχα...  :: 

κατα 2ον καλό θα ήτανε να κάνεις τον κόπο να ρίξεις μια ματια εκεί που σου πρότεινε, να ψιλοκαταλάβεις γενικά τη δομή του δυκτίου και να ρωτήσεις σωστά πράματα...

3ον ναι η κεραία είναι must καθ'οτι χωρίς αυτή είναι ανέφικτο να πετύχεις σταθερή σύνδεση με σταθερό σήμα, και κατα συνέπεια θα δημιουργείς πρόβλημα όπου προσπαθήσεις να συνδεθείς, οπότε και θα πάρεις πόδι απο τον ιδιοκτήτη της κεραίας που θα προβλιματίζεις!  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

παρακαλω πολυ να γραφεις με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες...Αυτα τα Link που εδωσα σε καλυπτουν στις ερωτησεις σου απολυτος.

----------

